

Documentary on Korean education system. - highwind81
http://vimeo.com/26833191

======
da02
There is also a Kickstarter page:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1877491487/documentary-o...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1877491487/documentary-
on-korean-education)

------
highwind81
The documentary site: <http://koreanhighschool.com/>

